# Frank Holden



## mackem (Nov 22, 2008)

From my limited memory, Frank was third/second mate with The Bank Line during the late seventies until early eighties. If anyone could provide details of his whereabouts 
or how I could contact him, this would be greatly appreciated. If prefered, please feel free to contact me by private message.

With sincere thanks and best regards.


----------



## Gadget1974 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,
I was at Riversdale with Frank in 1976 (I think!). He married a young lady who worked in Bibby's office and the last I heard (maybe 15/20 years ago) he was a Humber pilot.


----------

